# Urgent : Schengen Visa from Dubai



## rohankapoor (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Me and my wife are travelling to Italy and switzerland (14 days) for our honeymoon in march, Entry point is Italy. I need to apply for Schengen visa from the italian consulate here in Dubai…i have all the documents ready, Just need an answer to one question…for my wife’s visa which she needs to apply from Delhi - India, will i get a visa or application reference number..which will help my wife get her visa faster…basically proving the consulate that we are a honeymoon couple and the husband has applied from dubai?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Best to check with the Italian consulate.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

You'll be applying your visa through VFS (Visa application centre and service provider) iN Abu Dhabi. Once you apply you get a receipt which mentions your reference number, name, passport number etc. You can scan this and send it to your wife.

Italy Visa Information - UAE - Abu Dhabi - Home Page

However, a better thing to do would be for your wife to write a cover letter to the Italian Consulate in India mentioning all these details and including the date of your application, your full name and passport number (They would be able to trace the passport number back to the Italian Consulate in Abu Dhabi if they want to). Even include a copy of your application tracking page maybe.

Still, it takes a month to get a Schengen visa at max. If you apply in time, you'd get your visa much earlier than March.


----------



## Arunbalats (Aug 11, 2013)

rohankapoor said:


> Hi Guys, Me and my wife are travelling to Italy and switzerland (14 days) for our honeymoon in march, Entry point is Italy. I need to apply for Schengen visa from the italian consulate here in Dubai&#133;i have all the documents ready, Just need an answer to one question&#133;for my wife&#146;s visa which she needs to apply from Delhi - India, will i get a visa or application reference number..which will help my wife get her visa faster&#133;basically proving the consulate that we are a honeymoon couple and the husband has applied from dubai?


I would suggest that the both of you apply from the same place. It takes a maximum of 30 days for the visa to come through, although on an average, you are likely to get the visa in two weeks time.


----------



## rohankapoor (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Zexotic,

Thanks a lot for your reply, really appreciate your help.

Just FYI i am applying in Cox & Kings as they are the official visa application centre for the Consulate General of Italy in Dubai. I will be applying online and will be getting a receipt against it. I will scan it and mail to my wife as you suggested and also advice my wife to prepare a cover letter.

Just one last question i have, I was thinking of making a fake booking of a hotel for now and later when we get our the visas, we will complete all our bookings for hotels and other excursions.

But do you think we should go ahead and do all the bookings now before getting the visa? FYI i have traveled to Europe 3 times before (UK, Swiss, Turkey) and my wife too. Do you think our application can ever get rejected? I have no issues in booking all the hotels and excursions planned if i got to know that our application will definitely not get rejected.

Thanks,
RK


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

There is no certainty in getting your Schengen visa. You will most likely get it but there is always a risk of not getting it. Different consulates look at the visa applications differently even though the Schengen rules are roughly the same for all countries. Wait it out and book everything once you get your visa. The prices don't go up until it's like 15-30 days before the date of arrival. You should be ok booking 2 months in advance.


----------

